# Should I get the Competition Package



## ultimate_drive (Apr 25, 2003)

I might be ordering a new M3 this upcoming weekend and just as I knew everything I wanted on the car somebody told me that the competition package was worthless. He said that the CSL rims aren't really the CSL rims (they just look like them), the alcantara steering wheel and handbrake eventually comes off (I'm a little confused about that), and the M track mode for DSC was a joke. He said for the same amount, you could get a lot better numbers. Some insight on the package would be appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

no

get rac monolite RG4 wheels on a regular M3


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The steering rack may be worth the entire thing.

You do lose cruise control and steering wheel radio controls. If you are going to mod the suspension wyou will do better anyway.

Pros and cons to any packages.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm not really a fan of the cube trim and I don't particullarly care for the Alcantara. OTOH I do like the fact that the ZCP comes with the improved suspension for 19's, I like the wheels just as much as the previous 19's for the M3, the improved steering rack is a bonus and the new DSC mode is probably good for amatuer track driving time. The benefit of the cross drilled rotors seem to be up for debate, http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83226 check out this thread if you haven't already. As far as losing the cruise control or the radio buttons on the steering wheel, that wouldn't bother me at all especially considering what you're getting the ZCP package in there place. Good luck, It's a tough decision but I think either way you can't really go wrong.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I would get it.

Just be aware that the brakes won't withstand hard track use without a rotor change, and that you give up cruise control.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*M3 Competition Package brakes*



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I would get it.
> 
> Just be aware that the brakes won't withstand hard track use without a rotor change, and that you give up cruise control.


I'm just curious why you think the M3 Competition Package brakes would not stand up to hard track use (if that's what you're saying). I always found the brake pads on the "regular" M3 to be the weakest part of the brake package, and would expect the cross-drilled rotors in the Competition Package to be better for track work than the rotors in the regular M3. I haven't driven it yet, but I'm thinking that the new rotors with good pads would be a pretty nice package for the track. (talking track days here, not club racing)


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Seneca said:


> I'm just curious why you think the M3 Competition Package brakes would not stand up to hard track use (if that's what you're saying). I always found the brake pads on the "regular" M3 to be the weakest part of the brake package, and would expect the cross-drilled rotors in the Competition Package to be better for track work than the rotors in the regular M3. I haven't driven it yet, but I'm thinking that the new rotors with good pads would be a pretty nice package for the track. (talking track days here, not club racing)


OMG don't get him started on brakes again...  Check the link provided above.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Its not the cube trim, its different and much nicer in person than the photos. I can't say the same for the steering wheel, which is much nicer IMHO in the standard M3. (Feel not buttons - I managed to jump in the ZCP at the LA autoshow for about a minute before I was asked to get out  )












Moderato said:


> I'm not really a fan of the cube trim and I don't particullarly care for the Alcantara. OTOH I do like the fact that the ZCP comes with the improved suspension for 19's, I like the wheels just as much as the previous 19's for the M3, the improved steering rack is a bonus and the new DSC mode is probably good for amatuer track driving time. The benefit of the cross drilled rotors seem to be up for debate, http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83226 check out this thread if you haven't already. As far as losing the cruise control or the radio buttons on the steering wheel, that wouldn't bother me at all especially considering what you're getting the ZCP package in there place. Good luck, It's a tough decision but I think either way you can't really go wrong.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

AJAX said:


> OMG don't get him started on brakes again...  Check the link provided above.


Agreed! Nick?


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

AJAX said:


> OMG don't get him started on brakes again...  Check the link provided above.


Got it - thanks. . . .


----------



## ninekrpm (Jan 3, 2005)

*ZCP worth the $2250...*

The ZCP package is actually $2250...

Here is how, well its a way to look at it IMO...

The standard M3 owners who have upgrade to 19" wheels paid $1750 for the upgrade. Well the future ZCP owners, the option is really $2250 or they only spend an additional $2250, assuming you would upgrade the standard wheels to 19" if you pass on the ZCP option...

So with that in mind, spending $2250 for a better steering setup, slightly better tuned suspension, larger brakes, and the DSC mode is not bad at all... :thumbup:

I personally could do without the steering wheel... 

Just thought I'd toss this out there...its the way I justified my ZCP, plus I wanted mine to differentiate itself a bit...


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

ninekrpm said:


> The ZCP package is actually $2250...
> 
> Here is how, well its a way to look at it IMO...
> 
> The standard M3 owners who have upgrade to 19" wheels paid $1750 for the upgrade. Well the future ZCP owners, the option is really $2250 or they only spend an additional $2250, assuming you would upgrade the standard wheels to 19" if you pass on the ZCP option...


Let me guess... you work for the US government? :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

From what I hear the cross drilled rotors tend to warp/crack under track-type brakeing and the fuzzy steering wheel is : puke: , the 19 in wheels are for show, the cube trim leaves me :yawn: , so that leaves the suspension. Nahhh, I'll pass. Course, that's easy for me to say since I'm broke


----------



## ninekrpm (Jan 3, 2005)

No I do not work for the goverment...I am simply stating and sharing my opinion...

Neverthless I have driven the CSL a few times, when I lived UK...I knew a couple of folks that had one as well. I autocrossed with many M3 owners including CSL owners and during my 2 year interaction with them, I dont ever recall hearing about any rotor shocks (or cracks)...I guess time will...

I am sure we will hear from all the other ZCP owner over the next few months...

Besides, this is as close to the CSL we will get here in the states, in the near future...or ever...


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

ninekrpm said:


> No I do not work for the goverment...I am simply stating and sharing my opinion...


I was just kidding around with ya 

--SONET


----------



## ninekrpm (Jan 3, 2005)

SONET said:


> I was just kidding around with ya
> 
> --SONET


no worries... :thumbup:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

ninekrpm said:


> I autocrossed with many M3 owners including CSL owners


autocrossing doesn't even compare to track driving when it comes to brake abuse


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Especially in a car as fast and as heavy as an E46 M3. All up weight with driver and instructor over 3600 - 3700 pounds and scary fast. 145 MPH at the The Glen, 135+ MPH at VIR in two places, 125+ at BeaveRun. And these on street tires. 

LOTS of energy absorbed lap after lap.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

ninekrpm said:


> Besides, this is as close to the CSL we will get here in the states, in the near future...or ever...


An M3 with *0* options is as close to the CSL as you can get. The CSL is all about weight savings.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*145mph at Glen?*



Pinecone said:


> Especially in a car as fast and as heavy as an E46 M3. All up weight with driver and instructor over 3600 - 3700 pounds and scary fast. 145 MPH at the The Glen, 135+ MPH at VIR in two places, 125+ at BeaveRun. And these on street tires.


Just curious how you're hitting 145mph at the Glen on street tires. I have been to the Glen a few times with an M3, and have only been able to hit around 135 on the back straight. What gear are you in going up through the esses? Are you using stock brakes, or do you have upgraded brakes that allow you to brake much later for the chicane on the back straight? Just curious. . . .


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

4th up the esses, IIRC. I was running Turner Cool Willy pads with otherwise stock components. ATE Super Blue or Type 200 brake fluid.

And this was on moderately crappy Sumitomo HTR Z II tires.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> 4th up the esses, IIRC. I was running Turner Cool Willy pads with otherwise stock components. ATE Super Blue or Type 200 brake fluid.
> 
> And this was on moderately crappy Sumitomo HTR Z II tires.


Thanks.


----------

